# I can't access my Private Messages box anymore.



## Alfry

I do not know if it is just me or a general problem but I cannot access my PM Box anymore.

I've reached the max number of allowed PM (100) but I don't know if that is the reason.

Can someone help me please?

Grazie


----------



## Agnès E.

I'm afraid we all face this issue, Alfry... 

Mike has been informed about it and should fix it soon.


----------



## elroy

No, that's not the reason.

As far as I know, it's a technical problem _everyone_ is currently having (at least I am, and several of the other moderators).  Unfortunately, Mike has been on vacation so he may not be able to address this issue immediately.

We ask for your patience.


----------



## la reine victoria

Alfry said:
			
		

> I do not know if it is just me or a general problem but I cannot access my PM Box anymore.
> 
> I've reached the max number of allowed PM (100) but I don't know if that is the reason.
> 
> Can someone help me please?
> 
> Grazie


 


PM boxes are currently inaccessible due to a WR server error. This is being attended to, I think  .

Good luck Alfry Hippo.


La Reine V


----------



## Alfry

Thank you, 
I've just read ElaineG's message here.

I'm wondering how life was before PMs ... mumble mumble 

I'll try to be patient but I cannot guarantee that I will succeed...


----------



## Kelly B

I was able to read mine by accessing them through the User Control Panel page, rather than through the Private Messages link. (Thanks, Timpeac.)


----------



## Alfry

I wish I were that lucky. 
I can't


----------



## Jana337

For those who simply have to communicate:  If I am not mistaken, you still can send e-mails to your fellow foreros. Yes, I know that it is less comfortable.

Jana


----------



## timpeac

By the way - I think you can send a PM by clicking on the person's profile and chosing "send PM to xxx". When you send it you will get an error message but it will have got through anyway.

With the user control panel way of accessing PMs - if you click on the user control panel link at the top of the page, if you have any new PMs they will be shown in the middle of the resulting page in a list. If not, you probably haven't got any _new_ ones.

Yep - just tested all that I wrote there by sending myself a PM, and I was able to send and then read it.


----------



## cuchuflete

Mike Kellogg has just returned from vacation to fix the problem.
It should be working perfectly again.  I've tested, and had no problems.


----------



## Alfry

Yes, it's working now.
Thanks.


----------

